# breeding



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jun 27, 2009)

iTS widely stated that tegus will not breed unless kept in outdoor enclosures and allowed to hybernate.Has anyone heard of tegus breeding when kept indoors? if so what were the enclosures like?


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 27, 2009)

id also like to know this, good question mike.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 27, 2009)

Our Blues are kept indoors, don't hibernate and have successfully bred!! :mrgreen:


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 27, 2009)

awesome dave congrats


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jun 28, 2009)

I would like to know about black and whites and reds.blues are cool but im geting another b/w or red next. Anyone ever bred b/w or red tegus indoors????


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think there are too many people that have bred Tegu's. Bert (Agama) was the biggest breeder by far (outdoors). Since Bert has died, Bobby is now the biggest breeder (outdoors), even though he only produces maybe 1/6th of what Bert did. Since keeping and breeding lots of Tegu's take up a lot of room, it only make sense they they keep them and breed them outdoors. Anyone else probably only has a few breeding Tegu's and might keep and breed them indoors, unless they live in the South with a warm climate. I think the Tegu market is going to be scarcer this year. Some people who've claimed to have bred Tegu's (and bought them from Bert) will be exposed.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 29, 2009)

lol agree with you dave . alot of would be breeders buying Berts stock. I bought 35 adult GU from agama not for breeding . I felt sorry for condition they were in real bad shape.
JD


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jun 29, 2009)

yeah. ITS probably best done outside.I might try a green house set up one day.Thanks guys!


----------

